# Newcomer from Paris, France



## philparis (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the welcome messages !!!!

Maybe this has already been discussed but ...

I am not very familiar with the REW system since it is not used in professionnal environnments.

(i am a recently retired sound engineer)

Could someone point me in the direction of a site or page where i could learn about it from scratch :scratchhead:

I know what it is supposed to be and to do, but i want to learn how to implement it and use it 

Again thanks for the warm welcomes

Philippe Paris, France


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Here is a good place to start:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/roomeq/


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome and thanks for joining us! Please visit us often.

You will find REW to be a great tool. Its learning curve is a bit high for some of us, but I suspect that you are familiar with a lot of the terms based on your previous work history.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to the Home Theater Shack, glad to have you with us!


----------



## philparis (May 11, 2013)

hjones4841 said:


> Welcome and thanks for joining us! Please visit us often.
> 
> You will find REW to be a great tool. Its learning curve is a bit high for some of us, but I suspect that you are familiar with a lot of the terms based on your previous work history.


Thank you hjones4841,
i will have a close look to it when i have enough time.
Would you know a thread where someone from this forum explains where he started from and used REW to equalize his room, giving before and after measurements ?
Also, i suspect that a bit of "real" treatment should help, to what extent ?

Philippe


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Philippe.

-Bill


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to HTS! :wave:

I seem to recall a blog called redspade or something like that which had a really good write up - I will see if I can dig up a link....

Enjoy your time with us on the forums and be sure to subscribe to our newsletter!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

philparis said:


> Would you know a thread where someone from this forum explains where he started from and used REW to equalize his room, giving before and after measurements ?


Here’s a good example:

Spridle’s Experiment




> Also, i suspect that a bit of "real" treatment should help, to what extent ?


Treatments are intended to minimize reflections and reverberation, and have little to do with equalization. For instance, if you have a “live” room with a lot of hard surfaces, it has a lot of reverberation because the signal reflects and bounces around all over the place, and takes a long time to fade away. Anyone will tell you that an equalizer is no cure for a "live" room, nor is any other electronic device. That requires absorptive treatment, furnishings, etc.

Don't get me wrong, the equalizer is a great tool for what it does. But you have to know and respect its limitations. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

